# Using nVidia GTX 950 4GB or RX460 4GB (desktop variant) on my Dell Laptop.



## Samarth 619 (Nov 9, 2016)

Guys,


My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 5520, whose spec is Core i5 3210M, 8 GB DDR3, 1 GB AMD 7670M, 500GB HD, Windows 7, etc.

I run an average of 18-40 frames per second in Far Cry 3, lowest settings including Direct X 9, not 11 as it reduces FPS. I wish to extend its graphical power.

I've been informed that using desktop graphic cards on laptops is a possibility, using the MiniPCI 1 to 16x converter, which however requires external power supply and display. I can use my HDTV as display. The only thing is, the wifi component will have to be removed which I'm ok with.

On youtube, some people are running latest games on Core 2 Duo laptops, while mine is still a healthy Core i5 3210M in comparison.
So, in rush of this, I accidentally ordered 2 such converters of Rs. 600 each approx from Amazon and Ebay both. 


Now, I don't have a graphics card and I don't have a power supply. My questions are:-


1. Which graphics card would be best performance for me, in a budget range of Rs. 10000, slightly extendable? I'm ok with purchasing online. I'm considering RX460 4GB. I considered AMD first because I already have a AMD in my lappy, and I also won a game code from them in a contest. But will consider nVidia if its worth.

2. What power supply would go with the above?

3. What precautions must I take care of? Of course a professional will do this job. As of now, I have the laptop dismantling video, location of the MiniPCI port in laptop, etc...


A sample video of a different, more refined version of this product:- Gaming on a Laptop using an External GPU - YouTub

The two adaptors I got:-

Magideal USB 3.0 PCI-E Express 1x to16x Extender Riser Board Card Adapter SATA Cable: Amazon.in: Industrial &amp; Scientific

30cm USB 3.0 PCI-E Express 1x to16x Extender Riser Card Adapter SATA Power Cable | eBa



*NOTE:* I'm not in a position to replace my laptop due to two main reasons:- Don't have enough money to buy a new one, and secondly, they don't sell one with Windows 7 right now, which you can't buy from stores either (Correct me if I'm wrong).... And I'm finding Windows 10 a bit "fishy", if you know what I mean.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2016)

Please check if the adapter works with some help from someone who has a GPU and power supply. Because when I looked into it, I found that some laptops don't tend to run it because of several issues. So first try it out at some friend't place and see if its working indeed. Also you already have a dedicated GPU but I think that when you connect the monitor with GPU's display slot, it should not create many problems. But still check it first and then go shopping. Last thing is want is spending 10K to find that its trash.

As for GPU and PSU, I am afraid the budget is quite low for both products. In 10K you hardly get a Mid Range GPU, let alone GPU+PSU. So please increase your budget.

- - - Updated - - -

How to use an external graphics card with a lapto


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 11, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Please check if the adapter works with some help from someone who has a GPU and power supply. Because when I looked into it, I found that some laptops don't tend to run it because of several issues. So first try it out at some friend't place and see if its working indeed. Also you already have a dedicated GPU but I think that when you connect the monitor with GPU's display slot, it should not create many problems. But still check it first and then go shopping. Last thing is want is spending 10K to find that its trash.
> 
> As for GPU and PSU, I am afraid the budget is quite low for both products. In 10K you hardly get a Mid Range GPU, let alone GPU+PSU. So please increase your budget.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the reply..
Yes, all laptops aren't compatible. As far as I am informed via online shopping pages, mine is compatible. I've noted your tip about testing it first and then purchasing anything more... Will try my best to get a friend ready for this testing.


Of course, For both PSU and Card, its a small budget... Ok, what can I do in around 15,000? or how much do I need to extend it? Would 20 do good?
I checked RX460, its coming around 10,000 online... And most PSUs are around 5k...


My target is running few latest games in around 30-40 fps at low settings, and 100 fps for Far Cry 3, preferably medium settings, otherwise low is ok...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2016)

Also I am skeptical about the brand of adapter that you bought. Ebay one has no name at all. Amazon one has a name, haven't heard much about it.

As for price, with your requirements, I guess 15K would be a good budget. It will enable you to play everything at Med settings at the very least.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I am skeptical about the brand of adapter that you bought. Ebay one has no name at all. Amazon one has a name, haven't heard much about it.

As for price, with your requirements, I guess 15K would be a good budget. It will enable you to play everything at Med settings at the very least.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 7, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Also I am skeptical about the brand of adapter that you bought. Ebay one has no name at all. Amazon one has a name, haven't heard much about it.
> 
> As for price, with your requirements, I guess 15K would be a good budget. It will enable you to play everything at Med settings at the very least.


I guess its one of those cheap things that "any brand will do"... like a USB OTG connector, or something. I hope it poses no risk to my hardware though. I'll take a risk anyways, as using Wifi is not a priority for me. My laptop stays at home 95% time.


I had another question: Is it possible for me to use the laptop's built in 768p display after installing the graphics card? From many demo videos, I could only conclude that most of them use an external display, but one of them had written this in text (I think), that internal display can be used while the connected card does its job at one side.....

Anything else I must keep in mind before I go for it?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2017)

EDIT : those things arent enough to drive a graphics card. A GPU requires  a PCI E x16 slot, that itself provides 500-600 MB/s capable link (could be more)
A USB 3.0 is limited to atmost 120 MB/s. At most all you will be able to do with them is run an external monitor, and that is a big "at most".. Gaming on such a device is impossible, I mean, Razer and alienware innovated a 300$ device just for this purpose, do you think any  Rs 600 little gadget can provide the same thing as they do ?

Razer's external dock uses thunderbolt 3 connection (40 gbps link), not even USB 3.1 has that speed (10 gbps).. Again, it only works on thunderbolt 3 equipped laptops

So dont do it, nada.. bad idea

The video you linked uses MiniPCIE, not USB 3.0, MiniPCIE is several times faster, USB 3.0 just lacks the bandwidth for graphics card support. Even that device the guy used creates massive downgrade in performance, so even then its not worth it. An RX 480 will behave like an overclocked RX 460, on such an external dock


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes. It didn't came to mind before but its quite clear what  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] said. Don't do it, its simply not worth it at all.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes. It didn't came to mind before but its quite clear what [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] said. Don't do it, its simply not worth it at all.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> EDIT : those things arent enough to drive a graphics card. A GPU requires  a PCI E x16 slot, that itself provides 500-600 MB/s capable link (could be more)
> A USB 3.0 is limited to atmost 120 MB/s. At most all you will be able to do with them is run an external monitor, and that is a big "at most".. Gaming on such a device is impossible, I mean, Razer and alienware innovated a 300$ device just for this purpose, do you think any  Rs 600 little gadget can provide the same thing as they do ?
> 
> Razer's external dock uses thunderbolt 3 connection (40 gbps link), not even USB 3.1 has that speed (10 gbps).. Again, it only works on thunderbolt 3 equipped laptops
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I can understand your reasons, but please note that Alienware is a proper brand, and charging premium is ok for them. Plus, what they do is convert signals from a Thunderbolt port, while this Rs. 600 device is merely acting like an extension cord....

Like, converting from HDMI To VGA is obviously different to a cord doing USB to Micro USB. (The latter is bound to be cheaper)


Also, why do you mention USB 3.0 repeatedly? I've clarified that I wish to pull out my Wifi card, and use my lappy's MiniPCIe slot for the purpose, and my video does show exactly the same. 
People are already running Tomb Raider Underworld on Core 2 Duo laptops, so why should I be screwing up anyways?

I just want 60-90 fps in Far Cry 3 at lowest settings. Its a very decent target. I already get 24-45 fps in different maps/ modes, while all I have is a AMD 7670M 1 GB inbuilt card.


I also feel that maybe its not worth the risk, but the thing is, a shopkeeper has offered me to test his graphics card and I purchase if it works ok.
Now, the question is, how bad can it get for my laptop itself?


----------

